# Fun Fundraiser



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

That is a really cute way to raise money. We did something like that in elementry school, but not with doggies, this sounds like more fun


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

that is a really cute idea!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Great idea. I've always thought that a really good fundraiser for rescues would be for members to open their homes to board a dog with the proceeds going to rescue. I would GLADLY pay the going rate ( or more) to know my dogs were in a home setting with responsible, loving surrogate parents while we have to be out of town !!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

So, how did Mary take it?


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh she liked the idea.. just not the idea that i might get to keep Jolly : hes missing his momma though.. so not sure i could keep him forever..


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is a great idea for a fundraiser. He does look alittle sad in that one picture. But I bet he is a nice guy to have around.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Sounds like a great plan to me!!!


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

Another fund raiser might be "golfing for goldens." Putt-putt golf, that is.

If you're as bad as me, $1 a strike can add up to big bucks!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Looks like a great fund raiser to me, he does look kinda sad







 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal









**RIP Sweet Spice & Peanut
*


----------

